# off topic



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of you know my youngest son Wil, who is 16 and drives like I do. 
last friday night he tried to park his car. 








this is what happens when you lose control at 65mph on gravel. 
He was honest with the Sheriff and the guy went easy on him. 
Wil had the seatbelt on and is fine. the car has one window broke and the muffler lose. 
the trees slowed him down and layed it on its side. 
two days later I realized I could have lost a son before the older son heads off to war in Dec with the Army resv. 

This is just past the little bridge on our road. If he had gone off the other side he would have rolled couple of times and hit large trees. 

We choose not to turn it into insurance because they will raise his rates and he has one more payment and it will be paid for. We can fix the rest.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my. Glad he wasn't hurt


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully this will teach him to take it easier. A couple of weeks ago the 18 yr. old neighbor boy backed his Civic full of friends down the driveway. Unfortunately he did not bother to look where he was going and backed right into the front end of his Mom's Suburban sitting at the bottom of the driveway. Totally smashed up the rear end of his car. Just about nothing done to the Suburban. He started driving the Suburban after a couple of weeks still driving like he did before. 

-Brian


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Some kids learn from books, some learn by example, but some require personal experience. Sure hope he is not like those that never learn. 

Talk about silly backing up... watched two neighbors down the street, across the street from each other; Saw them come out of their houses at the same time, wave to each other at the same time and say something like "Good Morning" at the same time. They both got into their cars at the same time, started them at the same time, shifted into reverse at the same time, backed to a stop at the end of their respective driveways at the same time and entered the street at the same time. The end result was that they attempted to get two objects to occupy the same space at the same time. As I recall, the damage to each car was about the same, too.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, Glad to here Wil was not injured. I remember how I drove at that age. Lucky to be here.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

GLAD WILL IS OK! 

Seems like car wrecks are a right of passage. 


Anyway Wll should cover the damages..that is also a right of passage! 

REAL glad to hear he is OK..maybe think Vespa 

Bubba


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thankfully he is OK. 

Our support to your oldest son, going off to war.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! I'm sure glad Wil is OK. I never drive faster than about 35 on your road and I have four wheel drive./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

we are glad that Wil is OK. It is also fortunate that the vehicle damage wasn't worse. 
JimC.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Marty that was a close one.Sure glad he was smart enough to wear a seat belt. I have been thru that with one of my sons so I know the feeling.And I know Will well enough to know he will learn from it. 
Fred


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Wonder how we survived. 
I remember driving the Ortega Highway at 0030 in my first 50 Ford, averaging 90 MPH from Lake Elsinore to Capistrano....with the lights off.........


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, gravel roads are fun to drive on. I drove my 40 Ford on many of them back in high school, but as Wil found out, brakes don't work too well at 65 on those little pebbles. 

Sure glad you're OK, Wil.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure glad Wil's OK. Never laid one on it's side but did take out 6 feet of foundation in the school lunchroom at that age. People do drive fast on your gravel road even combines.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Glad your son is OK. Pretty scary looking roll. 

Mark


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Oops." 

Glad everybody's ok.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Glad Wil was unhurt, know the feeling well!! 

BulletBob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07/28/2008 7:06 PM








.













/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa !!! That could have been a lot worse.. Glad to hear that Wil's OK.. If I make it out there to your "thingy" and bring my 17 year old daughter.... She'll be doing the driving, thank you. 

All my best thoughts and prayers to your elder son.. Come back safe.. 

DF


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow marty, I glad Wil is OK... Slow down Wil........../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Tisk Tisk Tisk Young'ns today. Life was so boring being the model child that I was/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

I was 22 when I roll my CORVAIR in the Mountians outside of Mountian Home Idaho.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure glad he had his seat belt on, smart enough for that anyway! I'm sure all of us wonder how we made it through the teen years, this should get him in the proper frame of mind! Jerry


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 07/30/2008 9:40 PM 
Sure glad he had his seat belt on, smart enough for that anyway! I'm sure all of us wonder how we made it through the teen years, this should get him in the proper frame of mind! Jerry 
(This one bears repeating again.)


There are sure times that I more than tempted fate or threw caution to the wind and with some of those thimes I wonder myself how in the world...... At the same time it's probably a great plug for the belief in a guardian angel. I would add that it's a much better thing that you were able to post what you did and not what could've been Marty.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah....... (*sigh) I'm sure glad he wasn't hurt but I sure hope he had the bejezzus scared outta him! Give a quick prayer of thanks that it wasn't more serious and that he wasn't hurt cause his guardian angel put in some overtime on that one!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My bossest eldest recently lost his life in a motorcycle accident headed to base for the barracks. 
Tell the eldest to be careful too! Doubly so! 

maybe my dad was smart to not let me drive until I was in my 20's? 

Chas


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Am glad Wil is ok..... Must have been one heck of a ride...... 

Andy


----------

